# Dodger ate my paycheck!!



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

At least my boss thought it was funny and gave me a new one. But someone needs to tell Dodger how paychecks turn into kibble.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL sounds like Dodger wanted to eliminate the middleman. I'm glad your boss understood.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> But someone needs to tell Dodger how paychecks turn into kibble.


I think he already knows that


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Bad dog!!! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! 

Tucker ripped my son's birthday check in half. The funnier part of the story was told once before...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i have to watch angel with my (and any friends') pocketbook. if it is open and there are any bills she can get, she will race through the house with them in her mouth eating them. she's cost me 45.00 in the past year.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ha Ha....that's better then losing it yourself. I lost my paycheck once. How embarrassing! I wish Lucky had ate it. Hmmmm maybe that should have been my story....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

lol! Dodger!!!! Glad your boss was nice enough to make you a new one! A lot of hard work has already gone into that poop that will show up in your backyard


----------



## RedMare01 (Jul 12, 2009)

He would have gotten it anyway...this was just sooner rather than later.

Caitlin


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

OMG that's too funny. good thing your boss gave you a new one.


----------



## mysweetie (Apr 24, 2009)

We never ever leave paper any more.............................


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

My aunt had a beagle who ate 3 $100 bills once. She kept them in a "safe" place in the closet and somehow Molly managed to get to them.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Maybe..... could have been a bunch of fiber in that check

Seriously Im glad you got it replaced...Merry Christmas


----------

